# [EVDL] EVLN: Tricks-n-tips, reducing drag-coefficient of a converted ice



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

No rear fender skirts?



--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVLN-Tricks-n-tips-reducing-drag-coefficient-of-a-converted-ice-tp4657539p4657543.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

It's called Marketing. The bottom pan is for the battery, not specifically
for aerodynamics as they implied. I was surprised they didn't do a mirror
delete. Still, good to see them crawling in the right direction.

Of course the Fiat Turbina was .14 in 1954 and the Ford Probe V was .137 in
1985. Those cars would go more than TWICE as far on the same battery pack!
(if they were the same size which they aren't so they would go even
further). Come on guys, that was almost 60 years ago. The boardroom needs
to get out of the way and let the engineers drive the show. Most planes
are around .025. A magnitude better.

Ecomodder.com has these and many more aero-improving techniques as well as
a pretty good aerodynamic/rolling resistance calculator which will allow
you to calculate how many more miles range these changes will create.
http://ecomodder.com/forum/tool-aero-rolling-resistance.php

Reducing aero drag is the BEST way to increase range at highway speeds.

Cheers



> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > On 8/27/2012 3:31 AM, brucedp5 wrote:
> > > What Toyota had to do to improve the RAV4... reducing the drag
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 28 Aug 2012 at 10:25, Marcus Reddish wrote:
> 
> > Of course the Fiat Turbina was .14 in 1954 and the Ford Probe V was .137 in
> > 1985. Those cars would go more than TWICE as far on the same battery pack!
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

You are correct for lower speeds, but at high speed the range would
actually double since the rolling resistance is relatively small at freeway
speeds compared to air resistance. I plugged both figures into the
calculator for an estimate and here are the results:
3000lbs, .08rr, .30cd, 26sqft = 16.942 kw @ 70mph
3000lbs, .08rr, .14cd, 26sqft = 8.184 kw @ 70mph

Now obviously this is just a calculator, but that is a very impressive
change in power use. I have found this calculator to be quite accurate in
it's predictions.

Regards,
Marcus




> EVDL Administrator <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > On 28 Aug 2012 at 10:25, Marcus Reddish wrote:
> >
> ...


----------

